# FR: futur de supposition - Se sera perdu



## unrelatedwaffle

I was doing a French diagnostic test for fun, and I breezed through most of it until I got to the section on _faux amis_. Clearly, I never learned a lot of these, and I have some catching up to do. After doing a quick google, I found the answers to most of the questions I got wrong, but there's one I can't find an explanation for:

_Pierre se sera perdu dans le métro.
a. c'est certain
b. c'est possible
c. c'est arrivé
d. cela va arriver_

La répose correcte est b+c, mais pourquoi? Je comprends que c'est arrivé à cause du passé, mais pourquoi le futur le fait possible et pas certain?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## jester.

Cette forme du futur n'est pas seulement utilisée pour exprimer des évènements qui auront lieu dans le futur mais aussi pour faire des suppositions.

Donc : "Pierre se sera perdu dans le métro." = "Je suppose que Pierre s'est perdu dans le métro."


----------



## radagasty

La même construction est aussi possible en anglais: _Peter will have gotten lost in the metro._


----------



## roymail

unrelatedwaffle said:


> I was doing a French diagnostic test for fun, and I breezed through most of it until I got to the section on _faux amis_. Clearly, I never learned a lot of these, and I have some catching up to do. After doing a quick google, I found the answers to most of the questions I got wrong, but there's one I can't find an explanation for:
> 
> _Pierre se sera perdu dans le métro._
> _a. c'est certain_
> _b. c'est possible_
> _c. c'est arrivé_
> _d. cela va arriver_
> 
> La réponse correcte est b+c, mais pourquoi? Je comprends que c'est arrivé à cause du passé, mais pourquoi le futur le fait possible et pas certain?
> 
> Merci d'avance.


 
Yes, but, if "_Pierre se sera perdu dans le métro."_ is a full sentence, *b* only is correct.
_Sera perdu_ is a _futur antérieur_. Thus it has to happen before something else in the future ! 
_Pierre se sera perdu dans le métro *lorsque le soleil se couchera*._
And in this case : *d* cela va arriver !


----------



## Sisal

You can say : 
Where is Pierre ? Still not here ? Eh bien, il se sera donc perdu dans le métro. It is not a supposition, but an affirmation.


----------



## roymail

Sisal said:


> You can say :
> Where is Pierre ? Still not here ? Eh bien, il se sera donc perdu dans le métro. It is not a supposition, but an affirmation.


 
Pas d'accord du tout ! C'est_ il se sera donc (sans doute) perdu ..._
Appelez cela une supposition ou une éventualité si vous préférez, mais ce n'est pas une certitude.


----------



## Sisal

Pas d'accord, Roymail. Tout peut dépendre du contexte.
Si vous vous séparez de quelqu'un à l'entrée du métro en lui donnant rendez-vous à la sortie et si à la sortie vous ne voyez pas arriver, vous direz : s'il n'est pas là, c'est qu'il se sera perdu dans le métro. C'est le constat d'une réalité, ce n'est pas une supposition ni une éventualité.


----------



## radagasty

Sisal said:


> Si vous vous séparez de quelqu'un à l'entrée du métro en lui donnant rendez-vous à la sortie et si à la sortie vous ne voyez pas arriver, vous direz : s'il n'est pas là, c'est qu'il se sera perdu dans le métro. C'est le constat d'une réalité, ce n'est pas une supposition ni une éventualité.


 
Quoi qu'il en soit, on ne peut pas être sûr qu'il s'est perdu dans le métro. Il n'avait peut-être pas assez d'argent, donc il est resorti du métro, où il est tombé devant un train et a été tué, où même il a été assumé au ciel. Il en a tant de possibilités. N'importe quel contexte, si on était certain, on ne s'exprimerait pas ainsi.


----------



## roymail

Sisal said:


> Pas d'accord, Roymail. Tout peut dépendre du contexte.
> Si vous vous séparez de quelqu'un à l'entrée du métro en lui donnant rendez-vous à la sortie et si à la sortie vous ne voyez pas arriver, vous direz : s'il n'est pas là, c'est qu'il se sera perdu dans le métro. C'est le constat d'une réalité, ce n'est pas une supposition ni une éventualité.


 
Pas du tout ! Ce qui est sûr, c'est qu'il n'est pas là. 
Mais ce n'est pas ce qui est en cause. Ce qui est en cause, là où il y a le futur antérieur, c'est la raison pour laquelle il n'est pas là.
C'est *peut-être* qu'il s'est perdu, mais il est aussi possible qu'il se soit fait écraser par le métro, ou encore qu'il y ait rencontré une jolie fille avec qui il est en train de batifoler. Oui, c'est peut-être une manière de se perdre !

D'autre part, je trouve bien un futur antérieur de supposition dans mes ouvrages de grammaire, mais je ne vois nulle part de futur antérieur qui se situe dans le passé.

(après edit) Pardon Radagasty ! Je reprends ici vos propos, mais j'ai rédigé avant de vous lire.


----------



## Maître Capello

Sisal said:


> Pas d'accord, Roymail. Tout peut dépendre du contexte.
> Si vous vous séparez de quelqu'un à l'entrée du métro en lui donnant rendez-vous à la sortie et si à la sortie vous ne voyez pas arriver, vous direz : s'il n'est pas là, c'est qu'il se sera perdu dans le métro. C'est le constat d'une réalité, ce n'est pas une supposition ni une éventualité.


Non Sisal, c'est bien Roymail qui a raison. Cet emploi du futur antérieur indique bien une *incertitude* et donc une *hypothèse* formulée. Il est certes certain que la personne n'est pas là, mais ce qui ne l'est pas, c'est la *raison* pour laquelle elle ne l'est pas.

_Il se sera perdu dans le métro = Il s'est sûrement perdu dans le métro (mais ce n'est qu'une supposition)._


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Pour revenir à la question d'origine, il s'agit bien d'une supposition et si cette supposition est avérée, le fait se situe dans le passé. Je ne l'aurais pas formulé comme dans l'exercice, mais les réponses b + c sont correctes.


----------



## Sisal

Ce futur antérieur a donc une valeur conjecturale. 
Je ne le sentais pas ainsi. 
Merci de ces éclaircissements et de vos contributions fort intéressantes.


----------



## Maître Capello

Punky Zoé said:


> Pour revenir à la question d'origine, il s'agit bien d'une supposition et si cette supposition est avérée, le fait se situe dans le passé. Je ne l'aurais pas formulé comme dans l'exercice, mais les réponses b + c sont correctes.



Personnellement, je trouve la réponse _c_ inexacte ; seule la _b_ est parfaitement correcte. En effet, l'hypothèse est certes vraisemblable, mais non nécessairement avérée. Ce n'est donc pas forcément arrivé…


----------



## Punky Zoé

Maître Capello said:


> Personnellement, je trouve la réponse _c_ inexacte ; seule la _b_ est parfaitement correcte. En effet, l'hypothèse est certes vraisemblable, mais non nécessairement avérée. Ce n'est donc pas forcément arrivé…


Il faudrait avoir l'énoncé exact de l'exercice pour répondre, mais les réponses proposées semblent marcher par paires, a* ou *b *et *c *ou *d, dans ce cas entre c ou d, ce ne pourrait être que c. Si cela ne fonctionne pas comme ça, les réponses proposées ne sont pas cohérentes, parce que de registres différents.


----------



## roymail

Punky Zoé said:


> Bonjour
> 
> Pour revenir à la question d'origine, il s'agit bien d'une supposition et si cette supposition est avérée, le fait se situe dans le passé. Je ne l'aurais pas formulé comme dans l'exercice, mais les réponses b + c sont correctes.


 
Oui, je viens enfin de comprendre.
b+c signifie : c'est _à la fois_ b "possible" et c "situé dans le passé".
Il ne s'agit pas de deux sens possibles, mais de deux caractéristiques du même sens.
J'ai été lent, mais il faut dire que c'est tordu dans la manière d'élaborer le test !

Mais ici PK aurait dû dire *la* réponse b+c.


----------

